# Air freshener



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Can i use air freshener for my mice room


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't reccomend any spray air freshener as it could harm their lungs, although a passive gel type one might not be too bad, maybe best to keep it away from the cages as much as you can though.

As my mouse lives in my lounge I have opted to keep the air nicer by using an oil burner, where you have a candle underneath (obviously keep WELL away from anything flammable, and never leave unattended), water in the top and a couple of drops of natural essential oil like vanilla, again not near the cage.

Natural fresh air is probably best when the weather is ok - keep the cage away from draughts and make sure the room doesn't get too cold, but opening the windows often to air the room can help. In the winter obviously this isn't going to be an option, so regular mucking out, or if you can some kind of heat exchanger system where warm smelly air is vented out, simultaneously warming fresh air which is vented in so the room stays draught free and temperate, but the air is also fresh.

Hope this helps,

Kirsty


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I should point out my friends keep chinchillas and have used the oil burner set up around them for years with no ill effects, the chinchillas are thriving and healthy.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I have occasionally used a Dettol air freshener with no ill effects, but I wouldn't advise continual use. Opening a window is your best bet, but ensure that the mice aren't in a draft.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i have the Glade gel air freshners in my house one next to each cage to keep the smell down as they are in the living room they dont seem to have had any ill effects as they have lived with them happily for well over 12 months now


----------

